
MoviePass Slashes Offering to Three Films a Month - laurex
https://www.wsj.com/articles/moviepass-slashes-offering-to-three-films-a-month-1533560401
======
tombert
I knew this was coming, and it's not like I watch more than three movies a
month in the theater anyway, but stuff like this makes the package less
appealing to me. Part of what made Moviepass neat was its "too good to be
true" nature, though it was obvious this this model was unsustainable.

I don't know if I am going to cancel my membership, but I feel kind of bad for
the company. It seems like now there's no "right" decision for them to make;
either they keep working at a huge huge huge loss, or they upset their
customers severely. It was definitely (in my opinion) an unwise decision to
move to the $9.99 price, and it seems like now there is no way out for them.

~~~
kraig
most of the theaters around here are AMC and they offer 3/week for 20 bucks
now. without the limitations+additions on crappy screens, busy night fees,
etc.

i wonder if the new terms will be profitable enough for them to stay in
business for the long haul.

~~~
r29vzg2
While that's probably fine for most people. In my city. We've got about 8
theaters all of which are available through MoviePass. I don't see why I would
pay for 3/week only at AMC.

I would much rather have access to less movies a month, but with the option to
go to any theater in my city that best matches my schedule.

I think that 3/month is worth $10/month, I also think that they should remove
the restriction of rewatching movies. 3/month should be 3/month.

~~~
amphibian87
*fewer

-Stannis Baratheon

~~~
tarboreus
I support this form of pedantry.

------
radicalbyte
I live 5 minutes walk from the best cinema in my region. I don't see the value
in these subscription services: there aren't three movies a year which are
worth watching. Let alone a month.

I could see value if cinemas regularly screened non-current good films. Is
that a thing in America?

~~~
basementcat
I'm currently in a large-ish metropolitan area and my problem is that even
after watching 30-31 movies a month, there are still several new releases that
I miss. For all of its faults, Moviepass has really opened my eyes to many
excellent independent and foreign films.

For those who claim there aren't three films a year that are worth watching,
what do you think is a film worth watching? Do you require that everything be
a "Citizen Kane" or "2001: A Space Odyssey"?

~~~
themoat
I've been more and more picky about movies over the last few years. I think
that the OC was probably just exaggerating, but I'd say I watch all of 3
movies per year in theaters.

I don't mind wasting a lazy evening watching a movie at home, even some
lackluster ones if I'm being honest, but if I'm going to take my wife out and
spend $40, I'd rather go do something interesting, eat something fun, do
anything else, typically.

Usually the only movies I'll pay money to watch in theaters are ones that I
don't want spoiled while I wait to watch them at home. Work usually takes us
to a few movies a year and I always leave thinking "I wouldn't pay money to
see it...but it was fun I guess."

------
blanderman
repost from today:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17697751](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17697751)

